# New 30rls



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi all, just had to tell you we are the pround new owners of a new Outback. It is beautiful and we get to take it home on Wed. I can't wait because I am so impatient!! Hope no problems with it by the other post. Will post pics when I get it home.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATS


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welocme and congrats!! That's a big unit. Enjoy! sunny


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

shrlyjo said:


> I can't wait because I am so impatient!! [snapback]65408[/snapback]​


I know the feeling. Sleep was almost non-existent in the days before taking ownership. I took my maiden voyage right from the dealer's lot. Pulled in with my trade-in, swapped my gear into the Outback and drove on to the campground.

Congratulations! Welcome to Outbackers. You will love that trailer! sunny action







And you will love this site for all the useful and friendly information.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the site.

Enjoy the TT

action

Ralph


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrads on your new Outback.









Happy camping and post often.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice! Welcome to Outbackers and many years of happy camping! sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome shrlyjo to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 30 RLS
Hope everything goes smooth for you.

Don action


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Congratulations! I hope you enjoy yours as much as we do ours. We love the layout of the unit. We can hardly wait for spring and are already making reservations and plans for trips next year.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congraulations on your new Outback. Hope you have many happy nights and days in it camping in the most interesting places.









Dallas


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome action

& congrats on your new 30RLS









darrel


----------

